# Horse Trailer Wanted



## loulou93 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am looking for my first horse trailer. 
Bumper Pull is a must.
I prefer slant load over straight load but, I'm not going to be picky.
I would like a 3 horse but, a spacious 2 horse that could fit two horses and one very small pony.
A small tack room would be nice but, is not a must. 
Ofcourse I am looking for something in great/excellent condition.
This includes:
- new/newer tires
- good hitch/chains
- working all around lights/ good wiring. ( a loading light would be nice)
- Rubber mats
- good flooring - no rotting wood.
Something big. TB sized. About 7 feet high. Doesn't have to be super wide. But, standard sized.
I am not looking for anything brand new. Something that has been kept in good working condition.
I do not want to feel like my horses are not safe in.
An older model that has been re-done is ok too.

A small tack compartment is o.k as well. 
My price range is around $3,000. 
I know this is not a lot but, I am not being picky about the specifications of the trailer. 
As long as everything is in a resonable condition and is completely safe.

Thanks


----------



## lmsmith (Jun 18, 2011)

*you post for a horse trailer*

2 horse slant, circle j crouser pics listed in the add might be asking a bit more then what you say you want to pay, but it has less then 300 miles by far on it and is like new!!

really nice big open crouser horse trailer by circle J. asking $4,900 for it, its an 03 less then 300 miles on it in GREAT SHAPE well cared for tires are still knew.. breaks are perfect, every thing works as it did the day i bought it. Serious buyers only need apply. it ias a step up trailer,, i have horses that are 17.2 to 18.3 hands that ride in it comfy.. again asking $4,900 or reasonble offer if interested in seeing the trailer reply to this posting for address and apointment. as i work. if you have questions or would like to see the trailer in person or shoot me a reasonble offer call me at 775-434-9766 leave a message i will get back to you thanks and have a great day


----------

